# Victoria Court, Ashbourne, Derbyshire, May 2019



## HughieD (Jul 5, 2019)

*1. The History*
Not a whole lot of history about this place on the internet. Now known as Victoria Court, it was a former hospital in the attractive market town of Ashbourne in Derbyshire. Initially known then as the Ashbourne Victoria Memorial Cottage Hospital, it opened in 1897 as a charitable institution and was an imposing building on Ashbourne’s Buxton Rd, next to St John's church. An Ashbourne landmark, there were even postcards issued as illustrated here:


Ashbourne Victoria memorial Cottage Hospital by HughieDW, on Flickr

Prior to the formation of the NHS in 1948 it functioned as a maternity home. Post-1948 under NHS’s Sheffield Regional Hospital Board, its role expanded to include general practitioner duties.

It total, it was in operation for 65 years until its closure in 1964 when it was sold and eventually ended up in the hands of a landlord who let it out as flats, calling it Victoria Court Flats. The main building was split into 7 flats including a warden’s flat as it said staff and a small bungalow to the rear. Unfortunately, the landlord failed to maintain the property, instead allowing it to become unfit to live in. 

*2. The Explore*
The place is pretty prominent from the road and access is very easy. The boarding-up has long since been ripped off and the heras fencing tossed aside. Hence the ease of access and, sadly, the high level of vandalism. So, nothing spectacular but despite this is made for a relaxed half-hour explore on a sunny day in the beautiful Derbyshire market town of Ashbourne. Reminded me a little of a smaller version of Taxal Lodge. The future doesn’t look to optimistic for this place which is a shame.

*3. The Pictures*

Initial view from the road:


img1037 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Most of the roof is in reasonable condition:


img1036 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from this bit!


img1019 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Full-frontal:


img1018 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ashbourne 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It has a nice porch area:


img1020 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside we go:


img1022 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1034 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature at the window:


img1023 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1029 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1025 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Lonely is the lightshade:


img1024bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Still quite a bit of furniture still inside:


img1028 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1027 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this facility is still OK-ish:


Ashbourne 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Although the bath looks iffy:


Ashbourne 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up to the top floor. The up-stairs kitchen is in danger of migrating to the ground floor:


Ashbourne 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A former lounge:


img1033 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Shame it’s only paper money!


Ashbourne 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Double bedroom of the night?


Ashbourne 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1030 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

